# 500 popo cuts out and wont start?



## rubiconrider

so my buddy has a 2007 sportsman 500 HO and a few days ago it wouldn't start. he found a battery cable that was a little loose so he tightened it up and it fired up. the next day we went riding and it was actin up all day. he would turn in on and the gauges wouldnt light up or they would flicker. after a few tries it would light up and when u went to crank it over it would just click continuously. after a while of trying it would fire up and run fine. later that night he was rippin down a road on the way home and it quit and wouldnt start. hasn't ran since. took the starter solenoid out and cleaned it and still nothing. all the connections were previously dielectric greased. anyone have any ideas. it seems to me like a bad starter solenoid but i dont get the whole cluster inactive deal unless that is somehow powered by the solenoid. im no polaris man so i really have no idea where to go on this thing. thanks.


----------



## Polaris425

bad battery maybe? Or could be a fuse that's lose.


----------



## rubiconrider

well right off the hop i thought bad batt. so we took the cables off the battery and put the booster pack on the cables and tried it and no go. were gonna go into it on sunday. pull the plastics off and start hunting. i basically just posted on here to see if anyone had had a similar problem. thought it mighta been something simple that someone had come across before. we did do a quick check of the fuse block with a test light, went to both sides of the fuses and wiggled em around and such but it was gettin late. by the time i pulled him home and we got er in the shop it was 1am so i didnt really feel like goin too deep into it lol.


----------



## Polaris425

maybe there's a harness somewhere thats loose or has dirt in it, or has gone bad. Sounds electrical for sure so, seems like you are on the right path.


----------



## rubiconrider

i talked to a frind of mine who was a polaris tech for years and an all around guru when it comes to quads and snowmobile and he says its likely the cluster apearetly their common on those bikes. he's gonna get us a flow chart to check the cluster out and make sure thats the problem. ill post up if thats the problem as soon as we figure it out.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool.


----------



## MY07BRUTE

Any updates on this, My friends 04 600 is doing the same thing.

It actually melted the terminal on the battery and the terminal keeps coming loose, we hooked it up to my truck to jump start it and it actually strained my truck (mind you it has a factory 12,000lb warn winch so its got a mean electrical system).

got to it to run barely from the jump and then it died and would not start back up...it just clicks and does not turn over.


----------



## rubiconrider

took it to polaris and.....750 bucks later back on the trail. computer was pooched. i think it was 600 for the ECM and they charged him 150$ for labour. he's not a happy camper at the moment but what can ya do? bend over and fix the popo.


----------



## Polaris425

that sucks!


----------



## primetime1267

Ouch


----------

